# New construction Fresco Harmony projects.



## Nick Harmon

Builders are climbing on board with Fresco Harmony. 
Sante Fe home with Dos Vigas Construction
Photos of 2,000 sq ft Krelle residence in Albuquerque, NM Chavanah Construction. 
Dos Vigas project: 
10,000 sq ft @ 1.50 214 hrs 3guys 9 days
Fresco Harmony Color Packs:
4 Westbrook Tan, 15 Hidalgo Brown, 2 Copper Mountain, 8 Gallery Pearl, 7 Nelson Sage = 36 boxes of mud. 
8.5 gal sealer. 
http://youtu.be/fMoBZaW_wbc
We continue to send out sample packs to interested parties.


----------



## thefinisher

Nick Harmon said:


> Builders are climbing on board with Fresco Harmony.
> Sante Fe home with Dos Vigas Construction
> Photos of 2,000 sq ft Krelle residence in Albuquerque, NM Chavanah Construction.
> Dos Vigas project:
> 10,000 sq ft @ 1.50 214 hrs 3guys 9 days
> Fresco Harmony Color Packs:
> 4 Westbrook Tan, 15 Hidalgo Brown, 2 Copper Mountain, 8 Gallery Pearl, 7 Nelson Sage = 36 boxes of mud.
> 8.5 gal sealer.
> http://youtu.be/fMoBZaW_wbc
> We continue to send out sample packs to interested parties.


So what is the profit margin for that size of a project?


----------



## Nick Harmon

thefinisher said:


> So what is the profit margin for that size of a project?


Somewhere between 7-10 thousand depending on labor rate. The advantage to charging a smaller sq ft price point is the builder was able to do more sq ft.


----------



## admin

test


----------



## chris

Some pics of Fresco Harmony that Im applying at an event/party center. The inlaws are renovating a historical building in Old Towne Twin Falls and I convinced them to go with it. ( I told them Id do it for free:yes It didnt take much convincing, the samples I made sold themselves. They offered to pay but I respectfully declined. The pics are of some first coat skim/ texture we did this morning. I will try to get pics after second skim and clear. I cant say enough on how sweet the colored mud is to work with,,, its like easier:thumbsup:


----------



## chris

1 more of the event center. That is an old elevator in the middle back


----------



## gazman

I would love to see a walk through of that old building when you are done. :yes:


----------



## moore

How ya like those sur stilts Chris?


----------



## keke

Chris I love old buildings and Gazman is right you have to make a video for as at the end


----------



## chris

moore said:


> How ya like those sur stilts Chris?


 Great stilts, they are so comfy and quiet I can sneak up on people and scare them Should be able to get vid next week when I get back over there and when building is complete in a month or so


----------



## Nick Harmon

"It's like, easier." 
That pretty much sums it up. We're starting a new project today here in Los Luna's NM. We had a positive meeting with a regional distributer here in Albuquerque on Friday. We received a positive response, but time will tell. How was the color consistency with the Hamilton mud?


----------



## chris

I feel it all mixed up well, I would like to try a heavier AP on some walls as well ( different color) to give a better comparison than the samples Ive done. I feel that mixing plays a real important part and a spray mud or heavy AP may make it even easier to mix.


----------



## chris

A couple more of the 2nd coat. Me and my lil helper also:thumbsup:


----------



## keke

chris said:


> Me and my lil helper also:thumbsup:


have you forgotten who's the BOSS ? :blink: let me refresh your memory with this pic


----------



## chris

Some random pics of the event center. I will get some better ones. The front door is real nice but dont have a real good pic of it yet.


----------



## bmitch

this place has some real charactor,looks great chris.is it planked flooring i see in the pic.


----------



## chris

Yes it is about 3 or 4 different kinds throughout and is on 2 by 12 roughcut every 12" beams. At one time hysters would drive on it and it was loaded with beans or something. Im sure you could park a loaded cement truck on it and it wouldnt even budge. Some walls are over 15" thick ( rock )


----------



## mld

Well, thanks to my sister-in-law, I got to try some Fresco Harmony this week. She decided to use it on a ceiling instead detail painting. The HO wanted sky and clouds but the ceiling has HEAVY knockdown and being we needed to skim the whole ceiling, we (she) decided to give the harmony a try. 

My SIL is an artist but has never done any sort of drywall work before, so I donated a ceiling in my house to experiment and give a crash course in hawk and trowel.

The results were surprising:

1 My SIL might be offered a job if she can learn to spot screws and wipe tape as fast as she took to the hawk and trowel:thumbup:

2 The product is very nice to work with and so is Nick. Using a pool trowel and 8" knife you can cover allot of ground,or ceiling in this case, in a hurry.

3 My wife is probably going to get tired of me redoing more if our house.:whistling2:



Pics to follow.


----------



## mld

Couple of pics of ceiling in my house



















First coat was Jordan sky. Second coat was Jordan sky and Gallery pearl blended on the hawk..









Here is our work station, cheap donated pool trowel and one I reconfigured myself.









This is the ceiling that will be getting done.


----------



## moore

mld said:


> Couple of pics of ceiling in my house
> 
> View attachment 9430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9429
> 
> 
> First coat was Jordan sky. Second coat was Jordan sky and Gallery pearl blended on the hawk..
> 
> View attachment 9431
> 
> 
> Here is our work station, cheap donated pool trowel and one I reconfigured myself.
> 
> View attachment 9432
> 
> 
> This is the ceiling that will be getting done.


That looks cool mld.....


----------



## chris

lookin good mld:thumbsup:.


----------



## Nick Harmon

Turned out really great. Love the configured trowel. This greatly exceeded my expectations.


----------



## mld

Nick Harmon said:


> Turned out really great. Love the configured trowel. This greatly exceeded my expectations.


Thanks Nick, mine too :thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

did I see blooo mud


----------



## moore

Bazooka-Joe said:


> did I see blooo mud


Yeah...And It looks pretty cool. I like It.:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall

mld said:


> Couple of pics of ceiling in my house
> 
> View attachment 9430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9429
> 
> 
> First coat was Jordan sky. Second coat was Jordan sky and Gallery pearl blended on the hawk..
> 
> View attachment 9431
> 
> 
> Here is our work station, cheap donated pool trowel and one I reconfigured myself.
> 
> View attachment 9432
> 
> 
> This is the ceiling that will be getting done.




This look sweet...I want to try it!:thumbsup:
where do you buy it?


----------



## moore

icerock drywall said:


> This look sweet...I want to try it!:thumbsup:
> where do you buy it?


http://www.frescoharmony.com/


----------



## mld

Bazooka-Joe said:


> did I see blooo mud


You bet your baby blues


----------



## Nick Harmon

moore said:


> http://www.frescoharmony.com/


We're charging a flat rate of 10 for shipping. The more you order the better the deal. Everyone should have a sky ceiling.


----------



## mld

Progress pics. My sister-in-law has quite a lot of artistic flair. The clouds are a little to defined for my taste, but that is what the customer wants. The fresco harmony is such a versatile product.


----------



## mld

Oops, pics


----------



## Mudslinger

mld said:


> Oops, pics
> 
> View attachment 9477
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9478


You want some clouds, I got your clouds right here! The ceiling turned out sweet by the way after getting the technique tuned in. It got me motivated to try the sample Nick had sent me. Very cool product, and the texture and color combinations would be endless.


----------



## Nick Harmon

mld said:


> Oops, pics
> 
> View attachment 9477
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9478


I agree with you MLD. I think the original looks better. I have a clause I write into all my contracts. It reads as follows. 
"You are contracting an original work of art. It is wise to expect variations from sample to surface due to lighting and other colors present. However we will do everything possible to ensure a consistent transition from sample to surface."
This protects me from clients simply saying, " I don't like it". It's rare but sometimes the finish falls short of expectation. If a client does want to change colors I'll charge time and materials. Clients are picky as you know. If you let them they'll keep nit-picking forever. These are very rare instances.


----------



## Nick Harmon

Bad Hump!!! We finished this wall covering the existing adobe but then they went and walled off the office. One wall, three different substrates. They didn't float out the new wall very well at all. We did a preliminary coat of Mello Umber to try and fill this amazing hump (pictures don't do it justice) before base coat. I'm incorporating the original video that goes along with the pictures. It's an interesting one.
http://youtu.be/3qGSoFnImAw


----------



## Trim-Tex

Nick, do you have any colors designed to go ultra modern- contemporary ?

Have you tried our Auto Mixer and just leave it running for 10 minutes or longer, that keeps it smooth

Joe


----------



## Nick Harmon

Currently we have over 300 colors on file. When clients request custom colors we can reference against our existing color data base. You won't get anything neon but we come very close. Also due to the natural feel of joint compound, the colors pallette is soft and easy to work with. Send me a color swatch and we'll send you a custom color pack to try. 
Fresco Harmony 
P.o. Box 8147
Albuquerque,NM 87198-8147
I watched the video for the mixer. I haven't tried it yet but I think it would work in conjunction with Fresco Harmony quite nicely. Both for smooth color consistency and for helping to reduce air bubbles.


----------



## Nick Harmon

*Mellow Umber Swirl. Some befores and afters*

I met these clients at the home show. I asked them why they chose Fresco Harmony. She said it was the best thing they'd seen. We did this one over the weekend. The samples are what consistently sell it. We've got bids out on 3 different new construction projects currently. Builders love the idea of hang, tape, two coat, and FH for one low price. Drywall Contractors in Albuquerque are starting to climb on board. We sold 16 color packs last week through our local distributer. 
Approx 500 sq ft @ 2.00 per sq ft = 1,000.00
10 hours total time to complete the project. 
3 color packs FH 45.00
3 buckets mud 30.00
1 gal sealer 50.00


----------



## moore

Nick Harmon said:


> Builders love the idea of hang, tape, two coat, and FH for one low price.


You boys that are looking for an answer to the screw pop issue !
Here It Is !


----------



## Nick Harmon

moore said:


> You boys that are looking for an answer to the screw pop issue !
> Here It Is !


Thanks Moore. We really appreciate the support!
We're currently on a project where the contractor just taped the butts and bands. He's rushing us into starting. We went right into the base coat. Amazingly it's covering with out any flashing. I love testing the boundaries of mud. [B The confusion I have isn't wether it'll cover a screw pop, my confusion is why Drywallers aren't eager to make more money. I keep hearing about contractors giving away drywall art. What? Why?[/B]. Fresco Harmony Service has completed over 6 jobs this year. I'm not saying this to brag. I'm not rich, I'm not a plaster guy, or a painter, I'm a drywaller just like you. I figured out a way to make decent money using the skills and materials of the trade. I want to share my experience with other Drywallers so we don't have to continue getting shafted by low profits and high material prices.


----------



## moore

Nick... I need Fresco Harmony In the colour of white! 
Would that be problem?


----------



## mld

moore said:


> Nick... I need Fresco Harmony In the colour of white!
> Would that be problem?


I'm doing a job next week with fresco harmony that's just ceilings and all white. I'll post some pics. The selling point to these folks was the quality of the finished product, the cost, and the lack of dust. Their ceilings are in sad shape and frescoharmony was a much preferred option over new rock. That and when people see, and touch-especially touch-, the samples the product sells itself.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nick Harmon

moore said:


> Nick... I need Fresco Harmony In the colour of white!
> Would that be problem?


Patterson Snow is whiter than the actual joint compound sealed. Be aware though there is a different base color from all purpose purchased at Lowe from all purpose purchased at Hone Depot. Home Depot is whiter. Patterson Snow is whiter still. I'll send you one Moore.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

b said:


> this place has some real charactor,looks great chris.is it planked flooring i see in the pic.


see your a bird man mitch, have managed to get near and touch 2 wild ones so far, walk past a robins nest 2 feet away in my back yard with her back toward me, just few weeks back were 2 feet away from them and they looked with curiousity, I feed in back yard during winters,

found a chick one year kept him and taught him to fly, pumped him fulla honey first, he came back a week later very happy looking at me, also
pal d up with a baby duck


----------



## bmitch

it's cool when young birds accept your help,then when they're ready to go you just let them fly off.for a no. of yrs. I was involved in raise and release program for ring neckpheasants.also had exotics.


----------



## mld

Here's some pics of some ceilings done in gallery pearl.

Ugly, shiny, cracked, badly textured ceilings 





























Repaired the cracks, installed expansion joints.

Picture of first coat application....









Finished product.......phone doesn't take the best pics. 





























Total time on this project including repairs, masking, covering floors, and cleanup, for 600 sq ft of ceilings was 20 hours. Four color packs, four boxes of mud and one gallon of sealer.


----------



## mld

Oh, and here's a picture on some of the sample boards I made. The samples definitely sell the product.


----------



## moore

mld said:


> Here's some pics of some ceilings done in gallery pearl.
> 
> Ugly, shiny, cracked, badly textured ceilings
> 
> View attachment 9771
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9773
> 
> 
> Repaired the cracks, installed expansion joints.
> 
> Picture of first coat application....
> 
> View attachment 9774
> 
> 
> Finished product.......phone doesn't take the best pics.
> 
> View attachment 9775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9777
> 
> 
> Total time on this project including repairs, masking, covering floors, and cleanup, for 600 sq ft of ceilings was 20 hours. Four color packs, four boxes of mud and one gallon of sealer.


That looks sweet mld....:yes:


----------



## moore

Thanks Nick! I'll give It a go on my living room ceiling .. The wife has the color chart at hand...I showed her a few of your vids ... so now she wants.. this color here... this color there :blink:....THANKS NICK!


seriously tho . I can see this as a game changer. I get 5-10 calls per year from H/Os that want there ugly textured ceilings slicked off ..F/H could be a great option for these calls ..


----------



## Nick Harmon

moore said:


> Thanks Nick! I'll give It a go on my living room ceiling .. The wife has the color chart at hand...I showed her a few of your vids ... so now she wants.. this color here... this color there :blink:....THANKS NICK!
> 
> 
> seriously tho . I can see this as a game changer. I get 5-10 calls per year from H/Os that want there ugly textured ceilings slicked off ..F/H could be a great option for these calls ..


I keep telling my clients that the only problem with Fresco Harmony is that they're going to want "Moore". Ha ha. Yeah no one is safe. I'm redoing two walls in my house this week because the fiancé wanted the color lighter. That texture should cover nicely.


----------



## mld

Did some more Fresco harmony in my house this evening. Persian Berry and Hidalgo Brown


----------



## mld

After second coat and sealer...


----------



## mld

Love this product! 
It's hard to look at a remodel or a repaint and not think "Fresco Harmony". Perfect results and 'wow' factor is easy.

Much more gratifying than dealing with crappy LW board, owly GC's, unrealistic schedules and the rest of the fiasco that they call new construction these days.


----------



## chris

Looks real good mld:thumbsup:


----------



## Nick Harmon

I'm impressed with the learning curve MLD. That last picture is one for the portfolio. LOOKS AMAZING! Hidalgo Brown was a great color choice.


----------



## endo_alley

Along with other integral color plasters, I have been doing a plaster like finish which I call "Integral Color Finish", for about 20 years. We mix a hardener with all purpose compound. Add universal colorants to the mud. We do a first coat to cover the entire wall. When that dries, we do a second smooth coat. Sometimes add a little texture. We have a proprietary way of mixing different hues on the wall while the second coat is still damp. Seal it when it is done. Looks much better than pigmented diamond finish for less money.


----------



## Trim-Tex

Hello Nick, Our Drywall industry show INTEX is next week Wednesday & Thursday in Vegas. All Contractors are invited and welcome, this is a great opportunity to meet the companies and their people, learn about new products, and voice any feedback or concerns you may have. We hope to see some new faces there this year.

Joe


----------



## Nick Harmon

Thanks Jo. I've purchased my tickets and will be in attendance. Looking forward to meeting all the professionals at the show. I've talked with Chris a bit about having dinner on Wednesday night. You should join if you have time.
~Nick


----------



## Nick Harmon

Hidalgo Brown on the walls 
Gallery Pearl on the Ceiling 
Copper Mountain Accent
You can purchase all these colors at www.frescoharmony.com
Also catch the latest YouTube video on stenciling with Fresco Harmony
http://youtu.be/4Cqj0q3izWU
We have 4 jobs currently running.


----------



## Corey The Taper

Nick Harmon said:


> Hidalgo Brown on the walls
> Gallery Pearl on the Ceiling
> Copper Mountain Accent
> You can purchase all these colors at www.frescoharmony.com
> Also catch the latest YouTube video on stenciling with Fresco Harmony
> http://youtu.be/4Cqj0q3izWU
> We have 4 jobs currently running.


I would love to offer this to customers is there a youtube video showing the step by step process I seen a ton of your videos but none giving exact detail of how to do it step by step


----------



## Corey The Taper

Nvm found the training video thanks


----------



## RocknRoller

I'm hoping to practice up and start offering ugly texture ceiling makeovers to my customers this spring. How does the pearl white work out per sq ft ?


----------



## Nick Harmon

RocknRoller said:


> I'm hoping to practice up and start offering ugly texture ceiling makeovers to my customers this spring. How does the pearl white work out per sq ft ?


Good Eye. That Gallery Pearl works well with most other colors present. Per square foot the product will cover 150-250 sq ft per box of mud. It depends on the aggressive nature of the surface. Real heavy textures you'll get 100 sq ft but these numbers are for two coats. A good first step is to create samples like MLD did. I even created textured samples to show cover ability.


----------



## mld

Fresco Harmony really shines in remodel. I'm currently doing a project which I priced two ways- Harmony or sanded and ready to paint. Price difference on 600 sq ft was $300. This project is unique because it is plaster- intact but completely spider-cracked. I repaired some holes and bad cracks with twenty minute and covered the entire area with wide Fibafuse. This is where I did something different. I applied the FF with wallpaper adhesive on a roller, pressed in the FF, and rolled another coat of adhesive directly over the wet FF. Worked awesome. Two coats of Harmony and one of sealer and the job will be done- no sanding and very pleased customers. Approximate time for entire project is less than twenty hours for 600 sq ft. This includes set up, covering floors, trim, and cleanup. Pics to follow.


----------



## mld

As promised...







































Gallery Pearl on ceilings, Sunset Hayse on walls.


----------



## Nick Harmon

Final pictures of Hacienda De Reza. Still doing patchwork. The contractors continue to butcher these walls. Luckily these lighter colors are easier to patch. We've had over 40 hours into patching. This is one for the books.
Over 70 boxes of mud
Over 30 bags of quick set. 
Color: Gallery Pearl
www.frescoharmony.com


----------



## chris

Lookin good man:thumbsup:


----------



## aschnit

I left nick Harmon a detailed facebook message via his company page last week and was never responded to. How's a guy supposed to get going with fresco harmony with that kind of customer service?


----------



## chris

Try again. I just messaged him this morning and he responded within an hour?? Maybe the send button wasnt hit. Ive had problems with facebook not getting my message the first time.


----------



## Corey The Taper

Ive emailed him and got a reply right away


----------



## Nick Harmon

aschnit said:


> I left nick Harmon a detailed facebook message via his company page last week and was never responded to. How's a guy supposed to get going with fresco harmony with that kind of customer service?


Thanks for checking in here. I'll respond right away. I use mobil device most of the time and the FB app kept pushing me to get the messenger app. As per my nature I've been defiant in getting the app with the result being not getting my messages. I got your message and will be responding. Also you can find my phone and email right here on DWT too. Feel free to call me any time too. I love chatting with you guys. 
[email protected]
(505)400-9313


----------



## Nick Harmon

latest projects. Doing some smaller projects lately. Sometimes it's just an accent wall or two.


----------



## mld

Is that stair case wall Sterling Grey?


----------



## desertmud

Just ordered my first Fresco Harmony batch yesterday. 
Wondering if the wall behind the purple sofa is what you call a Swirl? Looks like it might have 2-3 different shades? Also noticed on another of your projects you mentioned one of your Tan colors on ceiling being "Layered"? What do you mean by layered?
Maybe I'll give you a call before starting my first projects.


----------



## Nick Harmon

mld said:


> Is that stair case wall Sterling Grey?


The stairwell is a custom color at my attorney's office. Their designer chose this color. We are able to offer custom colors @ 40.00 per color. The way the photo translates it looks a lot like Sterling Slate.


----------



## mld

Latest Fresco Harmony project. Coffee shop. Ceilings are Hidalgo brown and walls are Mariana Mocha.



















Couple close ups of the ceiling in entry



















Built the barrel out of two layers of MDF, wide fibafuse and structolite. Window return was free formed as well. Fun job and extremely pleased customer.


----------



## mld

Oops, sorry about the inverted pics.


----------



## desertmud

Finally got my first FH job complete. Did this job with not much experience-only experience was from making some samples. Charged homeowner $350 Labor and material. Took me about 8 hrs total. I figure once I have a little more experience I might be able to cut that by a few hrs. Please feel free to critique the work and give any pointers!


----------



## desertmud

Iphone only let's me post one photo at time


----------



## desertmud

Here's another one


----------



## desertmud

A before picture


----------



## desertmud

Nick, customers want to stop by and look at your show room
when they pass thru New Mexico.


----------



## Nick Harmon

desertmud said:


> Nick, customers want to stop by and look at your show room
> when they pass thru New Mexico.


Sorry I've been out for so long. I got married and went on a honeymoon. We're back at it this weekend with a home show. I'd love to show your clients desert mud. I'm sure I could nail a project for you. They should call me direct when they get here. Feel free to pass along my number. That fireplace looks fantastic but the only people you ever have to impress is the client. Every job you do is an advertisement for the next. Great work!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

moore said:


> You boys that are looking for an answer to the screw pop issue !
> Here It Is !


 do you see nail pops still these days Moe:blink:


----------



## gazman

Congrats on your marriage Nick:thumbsup:.


----------



## keke

gazman said:


> Congrats on your marriage Nick:thumbsup:.


don't say that Gaz ....you see.... the honeymoon is over


----------



## gazman

Its all good Keke, we are coming up on 25 years and she lets me come home every day.


----------



## VANMAN

I woke up on Saturday to find her ring back in it's box with a nice letter telling me it was all off!
But it's all good again:thumbup:
I need stop drinking so much!!!
Congratulations Nick!:thumbsup:


----------



## mld

That's a bummer, VAN!


----------



## MrWillys

VANMAN said:


> I woke up on Saturday to find her ring back in it's box with a nice letter telling me it was all off!
> But it's all good again:thumbup:
> I need stop drinking so much!!!
> Congratulations Nick!:thumbsup:


 Congratulations to Nick, and best wishes to Van and hopefully things can get worked out.


----------



## VANMAN

It's all good again!! She just trying 2 put the sh*ts up me for being a plonker!!:yes: I will never learn!!:blink:


----------



## VANMAN

gazman said:


> Its all good Keke, we are coming up on 25 years and she lets me come home every day.


Oh man I've only managed 5!!!!!:blink:
Not with the new 1 tho that's only coming up to 2!!!:yes:
Lonely old man springs 2 mind!!


----------



## Nick Harmon

Some Fresco Harmony Jack finished up last week.


----------



## desertmud

Finished some FH this week. A couple walls in bathroom remodel- Greenberg Sapphire with gold swirl and Sterling Slate over fireplace. Fireplace was built out and white mantel added.
Homeowners love it!


----------



## desertmud

Here's the fireplace


----------



## desertmud

Fresco Harmony really pulled everything together in this room


----------



## mld

desertmud said:


> Fresco Harmony really pulled everything together in this room


Nice work there DM!


----------



## chris

Looks good :thumbsup: and the best part is no sanding or painter:thumbup:


----------



## Wimpy65

Looks great Desert Mud! :thumbup:
I've been too chicken to try Fresco Harmony yet.  Is it difficult to accomplish the wonderful look you've acheived?


----------



## desertmud

Wimpy65,
Just so you know, this was just the second job under my belt! 
When I first came across FH on DTalk, I thought it was too southwest/santafe but now I realize you can mix it into any style of decor. If you know how to spread mud, FH only takes a little practice before it starts becoming friendly. 
If you haven't seen this finish in person, you definatley have to give it a shot!


----------



## VANMAN

desertmud said:


> Here's the fireplace


I love that blue/grey colour that Fresco has going on!:thumbsup:
I quite fancy doing a wall in my lounge to try it out!
But I would need Nicks help as to get my hands on the stuff to do the job!


----------



## Wimpy65

desertmud said:


> Wimpy65,
> Just so you know, this was just the second job under my belt!
> When I first came across FH on DTalk, I thought it was too southwest/santafe but now I realize you can mix it into any style of decor. If you know how to spread mud, FH only takes a little practice before it starts becoming friendly.
> If you haven't seen this finish in person, you definatley have to give it a shot!


Wow, that is just your second attempt; Fantastic! :thumbup: Thanks for your response/encouragement. I guess I'll just have to talk my wife into letting me try it at our house.


----------



## Nick Harmon

First project of 2015 for us. We got some good time lapse of the second coat and some tips on applying the sealer.

http://youtu.be/54FVkQ5h3zo?list=UUqqvPqk7StpOBdupe91TImQ


----------



## mld

Nick Harmon said:


> First project of 2015 for us. We got some good time lapse of the second coat and some tips on applying the sealer.
> 
> http://youtu.be/54FVkQ5h3zo?list=UUqqvPqk7StpOBdupe91TImQ


That's pretty cool Nick.


----------



## desertmud

Finished a 3800 sqft Garage/workshop for a customer of mine. Most of it was ceilings and a few walls. Ceilings were finished with Fresco Harmony Hidalgo Brown and walls with Copper Mt. After hanging Rock, and first coat, we jumped into FH. Took about 90 man hrs for the FH. Ceilings were 17ft high!


----------



## desertmud

Have to give thanks to Nick for all the time he's spent giving me tips. This was our first big job. The guys picked it up quick. There are a few things we learned from this one that will definatley help the rest look better.


----------



## desertmud

Wish I had a shop this big!


----------



## desertmud

Got a little creative on this wall.


----------



## desertmud

Another fireplace finished with Fresco Harmony Hidalgo Brown with warm silver swirl. Used to be painted brick and definatley took a dramatic change.


----------



## desertmud

Before Picture


----------



## desertmud

My brother built a simple entertainment center and used Copper Mt with a swirl. It was his first time working with FH and he was quite impressed.


----------



## Nick Harmon

Finished up one in Sante Fe New Mexico last week that exceeded our expectations.


----------



## desertmud

Nice color combinations!


----------



## piperkennedy

*PlanSwift*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UBLaOxjGe0


----------

